
CDNs Should Work Like Databases - raodeepak
https://www.macrometa.co/blog/cdns-should-work-like-databases
======
raodeepak
tl;dr - Today’s web services, APIs and applications are required to be highly
responsive and always online. Managing state across multiple data centers
distributed far and wide around the globe is a hard problem to solve. For CDNs
to be truly useful they have to work like (Geo-Distributed) Databases.

